# Japanese Cameras  -Glitt & Rocket Camera



## Heidi Rosser (Jan 16, 2020)

Recently found these three interesting cameras from Japan.
Glitt 35 Camera by Daitoh Optical. 
I think this wee camera could be quite rare. Came with original box and looks like it has never been used.



 

 

Two Rocket Cameras made by Rocket Camera & Co. The One with the box is the tin model. The other is a plastic. Both from the 1950s I believe.


 

 

Not sure if anyone knows more about these.

They seem fun to collect.


----------



## star camera company (Jan 17, 2020)

I love goofy little cameras with grand impressive names!


----------



## star camera company (Jan 17, 2020)

Another impressive name....the Herco Imperial.  This is my First Camera! , probably got it age 6 or 7.   This went on class trips, camping with mom and dad,  took pictures of my friends, dog etcetc. It’s not much to look at, the blue paint came from my bedroom repainting “accident”.   Just a little thing that takes me back a half century.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 17, 2020)

Nice it came with the box.......the box I'm sure is more rare than the camera....LOL


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Jan 17, 2020)

Yes, the box is probably worth more than the camera!

Not a lot on line about the Glitt other than one Flickr post. 
Even Collectiblend is missing a photo and states ‘Can’t find any details on this one yet’.

Waiting for my McKeown’s guide to arrive, might be something in there.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 17, 2020)

Never heard of these but I like them! The box adds to the fun and maybe to the collectability. Or just the fun...

I like the Glitt, would be interesting to know more about it. I have to wonder what they thought was at all rocket-like with those other two! I like the little bakelite vest pockets, box cameras, etc. 

Herco made some gems too!


----------



## Designer (Jan 17, 2020)

Heidi Rosser said:


> They seem fun to collect.


I'm blown away by their use of German Textura typeface on the front of that lens!


----------



## IanG (Jan 18, 2020)

Heidi Rosser said:


> Recently found these three interesting cameras from Japan.
> Glitt 35 Camera by Daitoh Optical.
> I think this wee camera could be quite rare. Came with original box and looks like it has never been used.
> View attachment 185313 View attachment 185314
> ...



Maybe we are seeing how camera imports were quite regional, the Glitt 35 Camera seems to be sold in your AUS/NZ market and no details from elsewhere.  There's plenty of examples online.

There's a lot of cameras never seen outside their home and local target export markets.

Ian


----------



## Space Face (Aug 12, 2021)

Completely irrelevant to this Thread.


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 15, 2021)

Designer said:


> I'm blown away by their use of German Textura typeface on the front of that lens!


Back in the day, they'd do almost anything to suggest that a camera might be German.


----------

